
Amazon Preparing a Wearable That 'Reads Human Emotions' - mimixco
https://www.theverge.com/circuitbreaker/2019/5/23/18636839/amazon-wearable-emotions-report
======
apotatopot
So, a mood ring?

~~~
mimixco
That reports to advertisers, of course!

